# Help to identify trimmer model



## Dafydd (Jun 11, 2019)

Pick this up today for £10 it runs but no idea what model it is was wondering if anyone could help.
Serial number is: 129387926

Cheers


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 12, 2019)

That can be a FS 160, 180, 220, or 280. Remove the muffler and check the bore, that may help.

FS 160: 35mm
FS 180, 220: 38mm,
FS 280: 40mm


----------



## Dafydd (Jun 12, 2019)

DND 9000 said:


> That can be a FS 160, 180, 220, or 280. Remove the muffler and check the bore, that may help.
> 
> FS 160: 35mm
> FS 180, 220: 38mm,
> FS 280: 40mm



Awesome thank you. I'm guessing they are they all use the same parts it's just the power will be different?


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 12, 2019)

They share most of the parts, engine power is different too between the models.


----------

